# Digital Art Sales to Newspapers?



## Lauralight (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm wondering if people have had good luck, or can tell me about their experiences of selling digital art to newspapers?
I'm planning on approaching a few weeklies and at least asking for referrals to their ad. purchasers to create artwork for their ads. if not for the newspaper itself.

I used to write as a freelance journlist for at least one of these papers, so I do have a basic idea of how freelancing like this would work selling to them. I'm just wondering how well received I might be as an artist, and how often they tend to buy independ. pieces.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't think has anything to do with getting your work out there, I think it is just finding the right avenues to pursue your work. Here is a book I think all artists should have at their disposal...2013 Artist's & Graphic Designer's Market. You really don't need to get one every year most of the information is up to date and it can get artists looking in the right direction. Look around at your local print houses as well they may need a freelance designer there as well.


----------



## Lauralight (Feb 20, 2013)

*Graphic Designer's Market*

Yes I've seen the writer's book. This is on my short list to get a hold of and parouse.


----------

